# How fast have you gone on your "D"?



## Axel61 (Mar 10, 2011)

Yesterday was a beautiful day morning around 8:30 am and I was by MYSELF with no cars on the road and then it hit me, Im home alone!!! :supdude so what came up to mind, FLOOR this SOB!!! Yes, I clocked my car at 140 mph until I came up to a few cars then I slowed passed them and then floored it 130 mph until I ran out of highway:bawling:.

Ok ok it was stupid but FAULK it was fun and NO POLICEMEN around, whats the fastest anyone here has gone? Mind you, If I wouldnt of encountered the above issues I am pretty sure I would of clicked 150 mph :dunno: :bigpimp:


----------



## d geek (Nov 26, 2008)

sweet!
Do you have the sports package?


----------



## Axel61 (Mar 10, 2011)

Sorry guys NON sport pkg with set of 19" VMR 710 and Avus Tyres


----------



## d geek (Nov 26, 2008)

Did the Renntech tune remove/alter the top speed limiter (I thought it was 130mph for non-sport pkg)?


----------



## 3ismagic# (Mar 17, 2011)

Well let's just say I drove my car on the Autobahn.


----------



## d geek (Nov 26, 2008)

3ismagic# said:


> Well let's just say I drove my car on the Autobahn.


Does that mean you hit the limiter when you were over there for ED?


----------



## Snipe656 (Oct 22, 2009)

d geek said:


> Did the Renntech tune remove/alter the top speed limiter (I thought it was 130mph for non-sport pkg)?


Rentech's website says it removes the speed limiter. I have hit the limiter in mine once when just messing around, but it is stock non-sports car so that was in the low 130s.


----------



## 4pipes (Aug 4, 2006)

Very fast on the loneliest highway (HWY50 through Nevada). Won't say the speed .


----------



## JAPearson (Sep 9, 2011)

I hit the rev lmiter, bounced around 130-135 was watching the road more than speedo. In PA on 380 N


----------



## Snipe656 (Oct 22, 2009)

JAPearson said:


> I hit the rev lmiter, bounced around 130-135 was watching the road more than speedo. In PA on 380 N


If you hit a rev limiter then my guess is you were going a lot faster than that. When 130ish it was no where near redline and my speed limiter gave no bouncing effect.


----------



## JAPearson (Sep 9, 2011)

you guys are all very exact, non sport model I don't think I hit 140. Also, I did not bounce when the speed imiter kicked in . May not have looked at the right time so... lets say 130-140 indicated on speedo Have pic at 130mph and we exceeded that...by a bit


----------



## Snipe656 (Oct 22, 2009)

I should still have a pic of mine at the speed limiter. I think it was 130 which at the time I thought was strange given the stated max non sport speed and the known high speedo readings. It definitely though was the speed limiter and not a lack of power to go faster.


----------



## mecodoug (Nov 30, 2007)

We hit the ZSP limit of just over 150 on the Autobahn after our car was broken in a couple of weeks into our ED. It was scary only because of how normal it seemed.


----------



## bayoucity (Jun 11, 2010)

3ismagic# said:


> Well let's just say I drove my car on the Autobahn.


:thumbup: Same here ! I'm hoping to do ED for either 530d/535d if & when that happens.


----------



## kanar200 (Feb 15, 2011)

250-255 km/h (155 mph?) in 530d in Europe a few times, but I do not find special excitement in so high speeds. 140-160 km/h is a perfect cruising speed for me

with current X5d ***8211; only 100 mph, I prefer to spend my money for vacation than to pay for tickets


----------



## Stugots (Jan 1, 2010)

160 (digital speedo), with several runs over 140 (some of which I believe I have up on YT).

The car has room to go above 160...you can believe that.


----------



## boooomer (Apr 23, 2010)

Last year when we drove out to New Mexico, driving the heavily patrolled Interstate 40 , I felt uncomfortable going much above 85. But when we turned off on to rt 285 north to Sante Fe I was amazed at how smooth and empty the two lane state highway was. Cruising at 80, a lone car came up behind me pretty fast. As it got closer, I could see that it was a Subie WRX - definitely not the police. He finally passed me and took off. 

My wife was playing angry birds on her smartphone - so I decided to see what the D would be like at speed, so I took it up to 130. With the Subie leading the way about a half a mile in front of me (driving on the East coast, mostly NJ, I'm still very wary of instant on radar) I opened it up to 130. Did not hit the speed limiter. But after a few minutes I slowed it down to an even 100. 

My wife never looked up from from her Angry Birds! Given my wife's keen sense of hearing and aversion to speed, I offer this as "Indisputable proof" that the D is amazingly quiet and smooth at high speeds.


----------



## starrfyr (Jun 5, 2012)

On the way to a Rammstein concert in Tacoma, WA my son and I were happily cruising along between 80-85. Then we encountered a bunch of dreaded "pack drivers". They are to road trips what the Dementors are to Witches/Wizards in the Harry Potter fictions. After being blocked up for a few minutes and hitting my steering wheel like Samir in Office Space. I saw a break to my right. I know it's bad form (and illegal but then so is the following) to pass on the right, EFF it! I went for it, dropped the hammer and the car shot for the gap and blasted past the pack. All of this took less than 10secs and my MPH-o-meter read a little over a 100. The road was clear ahead with a moderate uphill grade and the car just kept pulling smoothly and then stopped. I looked at the Speedo and said to my son, "Hey, I guess they do have a speed limiter at 130!" He looked at it and said, "Mom's going to kill you."

Well, nobody's dead and the concert was fantastic.


----------



## pratul (May 7, 2012)

142ish...


----------



## 3ismagic# (Mar 17, 2011)

starrfyr said:


> On the way to a Rammstein concert in Tacoma, WA my son and I were happily cruising along between 80-85. Then we encountered a bunch of dreaded "pack drivers". They are to road trips what the Dementors are to Witches/Wizards in the Harry Potter fictions. After being blocked up for a few minutes and hitting my steering wheel like Samir in Office Space. I saw a break to my right. I know it's bad form (and illegal but then so is the following) to pass on the right, EFF it! I went for it, dropped the hammer and the car shot for the gap and blasted past the pack. All of this took less than 10secs and my MPH-o-meter read a little over a 100. The road was clear ahead with a moderate uphill grade and the car just kept pulling smoothly and then stopped. I looked at the Speedo and said to my son, "Hey, I guess they do have a speed limiter at 130!" He looked at it and said, "Mom's going to kill you."
> 
> Well, nobody's dead and the concert was fantastic.


"in these conjugal visits, do they let you have sex with the women?"

"yes"

"OK, I will do it."

Awesome movie


----------



## Axel61 (Mar 10, 2011)

Ok Amigos nice thread I believe Lenny at RENNtech did change my rev limiter I was exactly doing 140 mph and BEGGING for more when I had to slow down due to small traffic may I say 3 lane traffic all 3 cars on all lanes!!!! Thats why I slowed down besides that I ran out of Highway  afterwards i know i can reach 150 to 160 mph. Awaiting now the CX Racing FMIC thats being prepped for future production in upcoming weeks. ALSO!! I spoke to Lenny and he told he has some surprises I CANNOT disclose and I will post once he as done it!!! Keep you guys posted if you want to know about the CX Racing FMIC with Sticky's permission here is the link:

http://www.germanboost.com/showthread.php?23412-335d-diesel-intercooler-options-CX-racing-universal


----------



## 3ismagic# (Mar 17, 2011)

d geek said:


> Does that mean you hit the limiter when you were over there for ED?


Since I worked very hard to observe the break in protocol during my ED I cannot confirm nor deny that my car may or may not have seen the limiter. ;-)


----------



## Flyingman (Sep 13, 2009)

Enjoy this thread while you can guys. Their gonna pull it.:flipoff:


----------



## AutoUnion (Apr 11, 2005)

I've maxed out. (on a test track of course)

Car is rock solid at speed


----------



## dunderhi (Dec 10, 2006)

During a very short European Delivery, I hit 150mph several times as part of a "special" break-in procedure that I've used on several cars. :drive:

BTW, I returned the car for shipment home with only 28 miles on the odometer.


----------



## mt3ch (May 4, 2003)

About 140ish in a very short spirited highway rollon. Car has JBD at 50% so I just wanted to feel how the acceleration feels compared to my M3. I genuinely think the 335d will give my E93 M3 a run for the money.


----------



## BMW Power (Jul 25, 2007)

155mph on the autobahn serveral times. Drove 1,700 miles in 5 days.


----------

